# skull fracture



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

We went to the ranch this weekend to try and hogproof the feeders and to plow and plant oats. Everything went great for a while. Oats were in, about 3-4 acres, new feeders were up and all that was left to do was drive the t-posts through the rocks to anchor the feeder legs. Of coures this was 2 days and 16-17 hrs later. 

Anyway, I was slamming the post driver down as hard as I could and raised it too high. When I came down with full force it hit the top of the post(I had accidentally raised it too high) and it bounced back and hit me in the head. I dropped like a rock and could feel myself losing consciousness. My arms, hands and tongue felt like electricity and I was fighting to stay awake. 

I was really thinking, this could be it!

My brother poured ice water on me and that helped. He got me to my feet after a while, but I was out of it. My head swelled up huge on the top. For the rest of the day I took it slow and paid close attention to hoiw I was feeling.

I could feel a dent in the swelling and that concerned me. I thought that when the other swelling went down that would disappear too. 
I knew I had a concussion but heck, what do they do for that? Don't they just observe you? It's been 2 days now and most of the swelling is gone but I have a spot on my head that I can not touch. I'm pretty sure I cracked my skull. But what do they do for that? They can't put it in a cast. 

I guess I'll just let it heal up. 

BE CAREFUL WITH T-POST DRIVERS!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Do I really need to say it???? GO TO THE DOCTOR!!!!!! Better safe than sorry, go get it checked out.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Ouch! try Grout, all metal filler, or "Bondo" ! I think "bondo", it won't hurt as bad when applied and is more pliable LOL! No man really, be super careful and keep watching it closely and keep people around you to watch you!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

What She said, they'll want to do and EEG and monitor you for a while. It's nothing to mess with; you could have a lot of different things happening that could cause stroke, brain damage or death.

Don't fool with a head injury; you should have been at the ER of a major hospital right after it happened.

TH


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Any unusaul fluid discharge from your nose or ears ???


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Seriously ... go to the doctor. You likely have a contusion which is probably going to be ok but needs to at least be looked at.

I fell out of a pickup on a hunt in California and had a similar injury. If you're having sudden dizzy spells it's probably a bit of calcified particle floating around in your inner ear which at first is scarey, but can be pretty cool after you realize you're going to live.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

See the doctor now.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

did the same thing acouple of years ago with an 80 pound driver I made. Broke 2 teeth but never hit the ground. I was alone and called a buddy to let someone know what had happened and where I was. I told him if i dont call you back in 30 min to come get me. Everything turned out ok except sometimes my sdrow og sdrawkcab.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Rack Ranch said:


> Any unusaul fluid discharge from your nose or ears ???


no


----------



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

Go to a doctor...48 hrs after a sailboat accident at 18 years old I could not walk or talk from swelling of the brain...I was fine other than a headache and like you thought not much about it up until that point...it was within 5 min at my doctors office before they called an ambulance to transport me...I stabilized before they drill a hole in my skull to relieve the pressure...not sure what drugs they were giving me but two day later I was out of the hospital....I was hit by a boom in heavy weather in a sailboat race and never blacked out...


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Great advice on 2cool about hunting and fishing......but listen to the guys, get to the Dr.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Definitely go to the doctor. If for no other reason than to rule out the possibility of any future complications. Serious head injuries are nothing to play with.


----------



## Brio (May 12, 2008)

Get your arse to the doctor or ER!!! You could have a subdural hemorrhage or hematoma. You need a cat scan of you brain to rule out a bleed. If you do have a bleed things are not going to look so good in the near future... Better safe than sorry


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I have only been knocked down and out one time for a couple of seconds. I was cutting small pine trees about 8-12 inches in diameter along a roadway. They were about 2-3 feet apart and it was pretty quick work, just hit the chain saw against one, cut through, let fall and move to the next without straightening up. I cut four in a row and stood up to stretch back. Something suddenly hit me square on top of head and drove me to ground. Everything went black and next thing I knew I was trying to catch my breath and get up. I could do neither so I was swinging my arms and legs about to catch the attention of my brother who was nearby on tractor. Within minutes my brother was holding my arm saying what happened. I was still trying to catch my breath. Within a couple of minutes I managed to sit up and breath. We looked around and a deadfall about the size of a landscaping timber had fallen square on my head from about 20-25 feet up. Of course my head was hurting but my neck felt like it was broken and I swear driven into my shoulders about 2 inches. Luckly nothing was broken. Go to the emergency room and make sure there is not damage. X-rays at least.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

Wear a helmet the next time you operate the post driver. lol...

Unfortunately this isn't the first time I've heard of this happening. A guy on another board I visit had to get stitches from the driver hitting him in the head. Good thing you were'nt by yourself. I'd go see the doc just in case.


----------



## Hogheaven (May 25, 2004)

br549 said:


> did the same thing acouple of years ago with an 80 pound driver I made. Broke 2 teeth but never hit the ground. I was alone and called a buddy to let someone know what had happened and where I was. I told him if i dont call you back in 30 min to come get me. Everything turned out ok except sometimes my sdrow og sdrawkcab.


I remember that... I also remember a time you ran yourself over with the tractor. (Yeah, you had a little help, though)

Doctor would not be a bad Idea.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Ditto on going to the doc Mike.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

activescrape said:


> I was slamming the post driver down as hard as I could and raised it too high. When I came down with full force it hit the top of the post(I had accidentally raised it too high) and it bounced back and hit me in the head. I dropped like a rock and could feel myself losing consciousness. My arms, hands and tongue felt like electricity and I was fighting to stay awake.


Wait a second. You stole a play from my playbook. However, I can't believe you told people what you did .... ouch!

Hey, all kidding aside. If I remember correctly, your also hunting in San Saba. I'm thinking this year is going to shape up better than last year. Only difference is we don't have a lot of hogs this year ... but seem to be up to our ears in Rattlesnakes.


----------



## JLC72 (Nov 7, 2006)

Man, I'm glad your doing ok. But,, like everyone else said go to the doc. 

On a side note.. We have moved deer leases this year and are having to build all new feeder pens. I did some checking because driving a bunch of tee post in August didn't sound like fun. RSC (rental place) has a post driver they rent out. For the driver and BIG air compressor its $175 a weekend. You can knock a whole bunch of post out in a short time. Rock or no rock. Well worth the $ IMO.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

it's not the fracture , it's any internal bleeding or damage. but with the freacture or any damage, you could start experiencing seizures. got to the doc. is there is damage it could get worse the longer you wait. i speak from experience. and yes, if the skull is weakened they will attach a permacast or plate to the weak area.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Scrape.... Go to the doctor... It could leave pertinate daim bramage..


Really.. go, go now...


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

You will be sent straight to the CT when you go to ER to have a head CT

ActiveScrape you have a PM


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Scrapes. Get your butt to the doc. I really can't believe you haven't been yet. You know you should go so get.


----------



## PrisonerOnGalvetraz (Sep 12, 2006)

Pleeze go to the Dr., bro! 

And after they staple yer fractured noggin back together, I wanna see some pics....LOL!

Hope all is gonna be ok, keep us posted.


POG


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

PrisonerOnGalvetraz said:


> Pleeze go to the Dr., bro!
> 
> And after they staple yer fractured noggin back together, I wanna see some pics....LOL!
> 
> ...


 My thoughts exactly.. When ya knock yourself on the noggin and things start to tingle,, not to mention that mushy skull spots are not good, Its a good reason to go to the doctor.. 
Pics would be nice!!!


----------



## bilgewater (Mar 25, 2008)

You already know you should be at the Dr. just because you sent this post.
Stop being stubbern at get.


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

ya they scan your head and just watch you SO THEY CAN DO SOMETHING WHEN THINGS START GETTING BAD!!!! that way you dont come in two days later on a helicopter all strocked out with a massive irrepairable brain injury. All right i'll step down off my soap box now sorry just looking out for you and your family.

Matt


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Don't take this wrong but I think you already have brain damage or you would have gone straight to the ER! Glad you seem to be ok but bad, bad thinks could still happen to you. Listen to your 2cool family and go to the doctor.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Scrape.... Go to the doctor... It could leave pertinate daim bramage..
> 
> Really.. go, go now...


Kwit it, ya kiln me LoL


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

you aren't at the ER yet? yep ..dain bramaged
GO TO THE DOCTOR!


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

Scrape, those stars were not your horoscope. And forget the bondo. As macho as men are, you still need to see an Emergency Room Tech .. NOW!!


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

I would hope by now you've seen a doctor.


----------



## deadeye68 (Jan 19, 2007)

WE need an update, what did the Dr. say? Is everything OK? Hope so, waiting on a reply.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Go to the doctor to have it checked out. They need to make sure there is no internal bleeding that would cause pressure to build up.


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

activescrape.... 

you should change your name to 'activecontusion'......


just kidding... i hope you are ok, bro... the doctors always told me (as they were stitching me up) outward swelling is ok, and normal... inward swelling, get to a doctor.... could be trouble...


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I would think it safe to say that scrape followed the advise of fellow 2coolers and went to the Doctor... I say this because he would usaually be on the board by this time giving us some kind of update... This being said, its probally a good idea to say a little prayer for him and I hope all is well... If he didn't go he could probally still use a prayer anyway LOL...Walker


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Rack Ranch said:


> ........ its probally a good idea to say a little prayer for him and I hope all is well... If he didn't go he could probally still use a prayer anyway LOL...Walker


Amen Brother!!


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

I tell myself I should stay out of this thread, but boredom at work compells me:
Here is what would most likely happen:
Get to ER, tell them what happened--->
Sent for CT scan......
option 1: Now I 'm gonna stick my neck out and say ct scan (-), because they almost always are (thank goodness). DX: scalp contusion, CHI, Plan: pain med, head trauma sheet (instructions) and follow up with your PCP in a couple.

option 2 (less likely): skull fx on ct scan. neurosurgeon called, instructions: D/C pt home to follow up with NS 1 wk or so, with pain med, etc.

option 3 (waaay less likely) some sort of subdural hematoma or brain contusion on ct. - since this accident occurred what 2-3 days ago now, I bet the NS said to send him home with sooner follow-up (couple days) vs. admit to hospital-which probably would have happened if he had gone to the hospital initially and had the bleed noted.

10 years ago skull fx's were treated alot more aggressively than now.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

OK guys, I'm going to live. The exterior swelling is gone and I am starting to feel normal. I still have a real tender spot on my skull where I assume the handle of the post driver hit. 
I REALLY appreciate all the well wishes and advice. 
It was a concussion and minor fracture, I was lucky this time. I have a ways to go before I can do anything strenuous but I'm just glad to be on the mend. 

I have friends in the biz, so to speak, and got checked out to our satisfaction. I got professional attention.

Without going in to details I didn't have 15k to lay out to have them tell me to go home and rest, which is why I hesitated to go. I didn't want to go to the free clinic, don't have ins. and I have enough debt already. I know for sure they would have admitted me, cat scanned me, mri'ed me, x-rayed me, kept me for observation for days and I would have left with pain of a different sort. 

BUT, I would not have gambled on my family's future out of stubborness, and I didn't. I wasn't displaying any of the symptons of bleeding or severe swelling like, numbness, tingling, loss of cognative skills(my wife would argue that point), dizzyness etc. 
I don't want to ever be in this situation again and it just goes to prove that none of us can ever be too careful out there. 
I remember a couple of years ago when BigBuck fell out of the blind and got hurt bad. How many times have we all gotten in and out of our blind without thinking anything about it?
All I was trying to do was keep the pigs from tearing everything up and came close to disaster. 

I enjoy all of you and this forum, be careful out there. Inactivescrape


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

glad your better! sorry about the "bondo" punn!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Glad to hear it..Gonna be some sweet pork...Walker


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Rack Ranch said:


> Glad to hear it..Gonna be some sweet pork...Walker


As a matter of fact I had some tonight, carne guisada style. Never tasted better.

There's a line in Lonesome Dove where there's a real bad guy, Dan. He hated sodbusters. I know it's not in the same context, but when I think of pigs I think of them with disdain,,,,sodbusters.

It's one thing when they cost you money, but can you imagine going out fighting pigs??


----------



## west bay chaser (May 3, 2005)

Glad everything has worked out for you, I found out how serious an injury like that can be watching my brother rehabilitating from a seemingly small bump on the head. I hate them drivers, we called them widowmakers. Take care.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Glad to hear your okay. Thank the Lord you have a hard head.


----------



## deadeye68 (Jan 19, 2007)

Being hard headed ain't such a bad thing. It comes in handy sometimes. Glad your alright, take it nice and easy for a while and if you need for any of us to do your hunting for you just let us know.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Man, glad you are feeling better.. I about knocked myself out with a tpost driver a few years ago.. That thing dont give much.... Take it easy and get your self ready for bow season...


----------



## badfisherman (Dec 30, 2005)

Good to hear you are doing better and not worse than it could of been. I was just like you 2 years ago when I had a heart attack with No Insurance. Get yourself some insurance Now!! Way cheaper than the alternative. Just my .02!!


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

So you could say that it's been medically proven that you are hard-headed? Most folks say I am too hard-headed to ever need medical proof...


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Scrape,


Glad you are OK....That would have probably killed a normal person.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

jabx1962 said:


> Scrape,
> 
> Glad you are OK....That would have probably killed a normal person.


Ummm....I'll take that as a compliment??? lol


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

*.*

I did the same thing 2 months ago... I hit myself in the head as pulled the driver off the post... It was a glancing blow but still knocked me back and I saw stars...

Go to the freaking doctor man! You could have a major problem!!


----------

